# [SOLVED] Ram problem



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

i bought some ram for my pc a few months back and it seems to have become faulty used memtest on them and thats what it says i just bought some new ram but whenever i put it in my pc keeps beeping and has a black screen
my motherboard is a Foxconn N15235 & this is the ram i bought http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120451020860&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT 
also i think i may have been given a diff ram because on it it says Hynix 2GB 2Rx4 pc2-5300-55-12 HYMP525P72CP4-Y5 AB-C or is it just the same with another name

PS: i dont know much about computers so sorry if what i wrote is confusing/wrong


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ram problem*

Is this your motherboard> http://www.foxconnchannel.com/product/Motherboards/detail_overview.aspx?ID=en-us0000217

If so it will only hold 2gig max not 2 gig per slot.


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Ram problem*

it looks just like mine but the ram i had in was 2x 2gb also i used a forum like this one awhile back when i was trying to upgrade my pc they told me my motherboard could take 2x 2gb ram also i bought a processor that they told me my motherboard could use but never installed it was to busy with collage 
this is the one i bought http://www.ebuyer.com/150186?ref=ga&gclid=CPXf6tfhipwCFZkA4wodOHcjYA was i misinformed about what my motherboard can really take

PS: if i were to upgrade my motherboard would it be easy enough to do myself or would i need help from someone that knows how to do everything


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ram problem*

The problem is that the N15235 number does not come up on Foxconn's site I crossed it from another site so I'm not positive it's correct, have a look around your board to see if the 6627MA-RS2H model number is printed on the UPC bar code paper tag.


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Ram problem*

The only codes i could find are UYQN742022873 PC & 02010C700-004-G


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ram problem*

Lets try Everest and see it will tell us the board model> http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Everest-Home-Edition-Download-16369.html


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ram problem*

A little more digging turned up this board http://www.foxconnchannel.com/product/Motherboards/detail_spec.aspx?ID=en-us0000191
Which has a AGP graphics slot and only supports up to Pentium D's.

There should be another number printed right above the first ram slot on the board.


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Ram problem*

the only other nubers on the board are 45GM 45CM N15235 & 45CM-5
also this is what everest says about my motherboard

Field	Value
Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID	08/18/2007-LakePort-6A79HFKLC-00
Motherboard Name	Unknown

Front Side Bus Properties	
Bus Type	Intel GTL+
Bus Width	64-bit
Real Clock	250 MHz
Effective Clock	250 MHz
Bandwidth	2000 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties	
Bus Type	Dual DDR2 SDRAM
Bus Width	128-bit
Real Clock	417 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock	833 MHz
Bandwidth	13333 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties	
Bus Type	Intel Direct Media Interface

I have to go grab/do aload of paperwork at my office so i wont be able to reply untill i get back which wont be for around two hours:sigh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ram problem*

Is this a branded PC like a HP or Gateway?

45CM and 45GM are both Foxconn model numbers one has integrated video(45GM) one does not(45CM) The Bios versions are the same and the CPU support list is the nearly the same> http://www.foxconnsupport.com/cpusupportlist.aspx?type=mb&socket=Socket 775&model=45CM&cputype=Intel
45GM
http://www.foxconnsupport.com/cpusupportlist.aspx?type=mb&socket=Socket 775&model=45GM&cputype=Intel

Both support 2 gig sticks for 4gig total.

One last thing to try go to www.crucial.com run the online scanner see what it comes back with for ram.


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Ram problem*

just ran the online scanner here is the link http://www.crucial.com/systemscanner/viewscanbyid.aspx?id=193A35F131D926C3


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ram problem*

That makes me pretty confident it's the G45 board so it will take 2, 2 Gig sticks. 

The Hynix "2GB 2Rx4 pc2-5300-55-12 HYMP525P72CP4-Y5 AB-C " appears to be EEC and high density server memory most PC's will not run it, and it's a favorite on eBay because it's usually cheaper then double sided non EEC low density that runs on PC's 
Is it single sided or double sided(memory chips on both sides or just on 1 side)?


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Ram problem*

this is it here http://www.zmaxtech.com/hymp525p72cp4-y5.html iam not sure by what you mean double sided if you mean the little black squares on both sides then yes


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ram problem*

Yes that's EEC server memory not for a PC, is it returnable?


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Ram problem*

i dont think it is i got it from ebay guess i read it wrong which would be my mistake:sigh: 
guess i need to buy the right one this time but before i try to find some this pc gets used for playing games would it be worth it to upgrade to a new/better motherboard


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ram problem*

For newer games it's CPU support is a little weak, what do you have for a CPU, Power Supply and Video card and Case?


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Ram problem*

i take all this from everest 

Field	Value
CPU Properties	
CPU Type	Unknown, 2000 MHz (8 x 250)
Instruction Set	x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Original Clock	2000 MHz
L1 Code Cache	32 KB
L1 Data Cache	32 KB
L2 Cache	512 KB (On-Die, ATC, Full-Speed)

CPU Utilization	
CPU #1	0 %


Field	Value
Video Adapter Properties	
Device Description	GeForce 9500 GT
Adapter String	GeForce 9500 GT
BIOS String	Version 62.94.29.0.0
Chip Type	GeForce 9500 GT
DAC Type	Integrated RAMDAC
Installed Drivers	nvd3dum (8.15.11.8618), nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um

Video Adapter Manufacturer	
Company Name	NVIDIA Corporation
Product Information	http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=products
Driver Download	http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp

my case is the one it came with same with the power supply


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ram problem*

Use CPUz to ID the CPU> http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php
Give us a screen shot of the CPU tab.

There will be a label on the side of the PSU inside the case that lists the Brand, Model and total watts.


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Ram problem*

is this what you mean http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=638967


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ram problem*

Yes that will do the Celeron 440 will be the 1 item holding you back the most.


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Ram problem*

i do have this http://www.ebuyer.com/150186?ref=ga&gclid=CPXf6tfhipwCFZkA4wodOHcjYA cause i was told my motherboard could take it i just havent installed it as i didnt have time & iam also not sure how:laugh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ram problem*

I should also ask what games are you looking to play?


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Ram problem*

well my giirlfriend like to play world of warcraft & Guild Wars while i use it to play
games like call of duty 4,Fallout 3 & crysis

Edit:she also want to play Aion The Tower of Eternity which to me looks like my pc would have trouble playing


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ram problem*

Yes they're not real stiff but I think your CPU will be an issue.
The 9500GT will be fine.

Here's a decent basic board that will accept the E7300.> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/168936
CPU support list> http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?model=P5QPL-AM&SLanguage=en-us

And Ram to fit> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/142382

It's not the latest and greatest board but for your requirements I think it will serve you well.




Aion - The Tower of Eternity
Recommended PC Requirements

• Microsoft Windows® XP SP2/ Vista
• Dual Core CPU 2.0GHz or equivalent
• 2GB RAM
• NVIDIA® 6800 with 256MB RAM / ATI® Radeon® x800 with 256MB or higher
• 15GB hard disk space
• DVD-ROM drive
• DirectX® 9.0c (6/2008 update)
• Sound device
• Broadband Internet connection


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Ram problem*

oh wow i was expecting to have to spend something like £150 you have been a BIG help thank you i will be buying these in the next few days but how hard is it to actully put a motherboard & cpu/processor in/together


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ram problem*

It's not hard, just read the motherboard manual first, the board mounts to the case with screws that go into stand offs they should be in the same position just make sure that you have installed the same number of screws that you removed otherwise one of the standoffs may be in the wrong place under the board, you will also have to do a reinstall of Vista providing it's a not a OEM version to replace the motherboard drivers and reset the Hal configuration.

Here's a decent guide> http://techreport.com/articles.x/13671


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Ram problem*

What does OEM stand for ?
also vista came with my pc when i bought it without any disks will that be a problem ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ram problem*

OEM = Original Equipment Manufacturer the license terms on OEM windows only allow use on the original model motherboard, mainly because MS offers steep discounts to the PC manufacturers(rumored to be in the $35-$40 area) You could get the retail OEM version for about 75 pounds or pre-order Windows 7 and use the Beta RC 1 release until early next year if you down load it from MS before the end of this month. I've been running it for several months it uses less system resources then Vista and is very good.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/get/download.aspx


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Ram problem*

so if i installed a new motherboard i would just be able to download that right away untill early next year ? or would i need to download it and out it on a disk


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ram problem*

You'll have to sign up to get the Key and D/L & burn it to a DVD before the end of August. The release is set for October and the beta is good until next June but will start with nag screens in April I think, there is/was a pre-purchase special that is over here in the states but started in the UK later if it's still available the pre-order price was around $50. 

With the new board there is a good chance the OS will blue screen on boot because the drivers are incorrect, that's why you need to do the reinstall.


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Ram problem*

do i need vista or would i be able to use windows XP instead


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ram problem*

XP will work fine. but as time goes on I think we are going to see Directx 10 only games.


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Ram problem*

Thank you for all the help you have very helpfull i will get xp untill the new windows comes out as i dont have a cd burner and it will save me a nice lil bit of money


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ram problem*

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## karg (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Ram problem*

I finally got around to installing everything on my pc and it works alot faster now i also managed to get windows 7 which seems alot better than vista so far also vista was still on my pc after i changed everything aswell so thanks again for the help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ram problem*

Good to hear all went well


----------

